# MGV/DRI and II



## rj80 (Jan 22, 2014)

So last night I was cruizin' on the Interval International web site under my Monarch Grand Vacations membership.(I have not converted those points to DRI). I go to exchanges and see for 2014 that now my exchanges are with points, just like DRI. They are listed as "Grand Vacation Club" Code-MXN. 

So does this mean I don't have to reserve a week with my MGV to make the exchange? I can just make an exchange reservation using the points listed for the exchange resort. My account says I have 12,000 points at a time to do this. If I make a exchange reservation, those number of points will be deducted from the points I own with MGV right? This all looks the same as the DRI II, but I have not exchanged my DRI points with II yet. Does anyone out there that still own MGV and have not converted to DRI running into this same thing and were you notified of this change?


----------



## dwojo (Jan 26, 2014)

Call Interval or DRI and ask


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 26, 2014)

rj80 said:


> So last night I was cruizin' on the Interval International web site under my Monarch Grand Vacations membership.(I have not converted those points to DRI). I go to exchanges and see for 2014 that now my exchanges are with points, just like DRI. They are listed as "Grand Vacation Club" Code-MXN.
> 
> So does this mean I don't have to reserve a week with my MGV to make the exchange? I can just make an exchange reservation using the points listed for the exchange resort. My account says I have 12,000 points at a time to do this. If I make a exchange reservation, those number of points will be deducted from the points I own with MGV right? This all looks the same as the DRI II, but I have not exchanged my DRI points with II yet. Does anyone out there that still own MGV and have not converted to DRI running into this same thing and were you notified of this change?


Exactly the same thing has happened to me?  The weirdest thing is I also have listed that I have 12,000 pts But my 244 MGV pts should give me 14,640 DRI pts. So I have no idea how they (II & DRI) have come up with 12,000 pts?


----------



## billfoster424 (Jan 31, 2014)

*DRI eerrrrr*



Bill4728 said:


> Exactly the same thing has happened to me?  The weirdest thing is I also have listed that I have 12,000 pts But my 244 MGV pts should give me 14,640 DRI pts. So I have no idea how they (II & DRI) have come up with 12,000 pts?



I too discovered the change last evening.  I called II, they referred me to an old MGV 800 number answered by voice mail attendant at DRI!  I can see no way to just trade in my points that are about to expire to extend out the trade window.  So today I am calling back to get answers.  YES all this was done without any notification or "vote" by owners.  Also my 155 MGV pt for two BR in Vegas now rents on their website for $200+ LESS than my maintenance fees for the week.


----------



## Trishster (Feb 16, 2014)

*Monarch Grand Vacations no Longer Depositing Weeks with II*

Yes - I too just 'stumbled' upon all the new changes at Monarch/DRI.  As a Monarch Grand Vacations owner who didn't spend lots of money to convert to a DRI membership, I always gave II my weeks.  Well, this week was an eye opener as I found out that we can no longer do this (deposit weeks) because we no longer deal with weeks.  Apparently we now deal with points.  But you cannot give II points either.  According to the II site, I have 12,000 points, which makes no sense since I get 18,600 points (DRI) (used to be 355 Monarch points) every other year.  I cannot tell you how many different people I spoke to at DRI, II and now they even have a Monarch/II call center in Miami (newly created), and how many hours I was on the phone with them and all the transfers that were done.  They all informed me that these changes took place in January and that I should have been informed.  I told them that there was absolutely NO correspondence - either email (under Monarch, Diamond, Interval, even 'customerservice') or regular mail.  Absolutely no notification about these extremely important changes - especially the part where you have to use all your points before they expire (so no more two year window that II gave us when we deposited weeks).  Does anyone know anything more on this subject - was anyone informed and can they just make changes like this out of the blue?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 16, 2014)

DRI seems to have defaulted their system to give everyone 12,000 points. You should have 21,300 ( 355 MGV pts x 60 DRI muliplier) not 18000.

What I did before this change was to reserve a room at one of the MGV resorts using my pts then deposited that week into II. I don't see any reason I couldn't still do that. 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 16, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that Monarchgrandvacations.com has been shut down?


----------



## rj80 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, the MonarchGrandVacations.com site has been down for over 6 months now I think. Also DRI shut down the Cabo Azul web cam about a year ago.

I think how convenient that the annual meeting is now held in LV on a Wednesday! That's so they don't have to deal with us at the meeting, because we can't get to LV mid week! We also are not kept updated on the quarterly minutes. No where to look that up. Or other things like the II points.

When our proxy comes out to vote, (whenever that will be), do not vote for DRI people. They now control our board. They feel they do not have to keep us informed.

Whenever I call DRI from our old MGV number, I get put on hold FOREVER!! Then it's like pulling teeth to find out anything. Talking to different customer service people they give out different information.

I am a Premier Select member with MGV. One rep said I don't have any of those benefits anymore. When I email and ask, they say I do except the 20% off discount card that could be used at our resorts.

I'm just a little miffed for the treatment we get from DRI. They love to keep us in the dark. We also own a deeded week art Point at Poipu. At least on the DRI website for P@P they have the minutes, etc. That's because the owners had to sue DRI before they got some rights.


----------



## Trishster (Feb 18, 2014)

*12,000 Points Showing on II Site*

Just got off the phone (again) with a Monarch/DRI customer service.  He said the 12,000 points that we see just represents the maximum number of points that can be used whenever you make an exchange.  That's the reason everyone is seeing that number.  Also, the II web site is now tailored to us (Monarch/DRI) - the points you see that they are asking for at a particular resort (under Exchange) are compatible with the DRI point system (if you can believe that).  I really thought there would be a conversion factor involved, but he reiterated that all the points are compatible.  Remember, we can no longer deposit weeks - that capability was taken away the first week of January.


----------



## rj80 (Feb 19, 2014)

My MGV points are renewable every Jan. odd years. Am I not able to use 2015 new points to do an II exchange? I can only use 2014 points? 

So if all my MGV points are done for 2014. I have to wait until 2015 to make an exchange in 2015? We no longer can have that 2 year window?


----------



## Trishster (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Bill(424) - Just wondering if you ever called/got any answers.  I seem to know more than several of the people I have dealt it (one woman actually asked me to confirm something and to call her back and let her know!)  It had to do with no longer being able to deposit Monarch weeks with II (she was trying to tell me we could deposit points) - why bother if you can just click on the property you want and the points (supposedly) are deducted from your Diamond account (after overnight processing).


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 20, 2014)

No I've been on Vacation to Whistler BC and haven't checked on it. 

I did just do a search using the points and found they trade very well and also do not seem to cost as much as my old MGV reservations. So maybe this is a good thing.

BUT we will have to wait and see.


----------



## billfoster424 (Feb 20, 2014)

Trishster said:


> Hi Bill(424) - Just wondering if you ever called/got any answers.  I seem to know more than several of the people I have dealt it (one woman actually asked me to confirm something and to call her back and let her know!)  It had to do with no longer being able to deposit Monarch weeks with II (she was trying to tell me we could deposit points) - why bother if you can just click on the property you want and the points (supposedly) are deducted from your Diamond account (after overnight processing).



I was told that any trades with II MUST be checked in and out BEFORE the points expire in DRI/MGV system!  So I prepaid a few years ago II membership through 2018, how do I get my money back?  
I was also advised that DRI/MGV are the people you are talking to in the Miami center.  DRI actually took over all the admin for II within the system.  

Question: are there specialized timeshare attorneys?  DRI changed the way MGV had the system I bought setup and now it no longer works for me.  Would I have a leg to stand on in a lawsuit?

Second, I am thinking of taking an attorney (if I find one) to the annual meeting.  I live in Las Vegas and CAN attend the Annual meeting on a Wednesday! Anyone know the date?


----------



## Trishster (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Bill(424) - Yes, it's going to be difficult for me to use 18,600 points up by the end of October.  Like I mentioned in my Feb. 15th post, I can't believe they could change something as important as this, and NOT inform us.  I have a feeling lots of people will lose a lot of points this year.  For them to change the way we deposit weeks (from Monarch to Interval) and the length of time the weeks were worth in Interval (two years from the date of the reservation) without informing us is unreal.  Apparently they have also "taken over" the II call center in Miami - it is now staffed by DRI employees.  Another change without any notification!  The only good thing I see here, is that the points appear to go far - most properties I'm looking at are in the 4,500-5,000 range, which means I should be able to get three weeks out of this (possibly more).  Hard to believe that Diamond would allow our points to be worth more than the original two weeks that they were worth with Monarch, but we shall see.
Oh, BTY, the annual meeting is on March 26th.  They actually did send an email regarding it (back on January 13th).  I can forward it to you if you'd like.  
And I don't think you want an II refund - you will still need to be a member in order to exchange your points.


----------



## kalima (Feb 24, 2014)

*points*

I am new and confused....I currently have 6250 Diamond points...when I click exchange in II it shows 12,000 points...does this mean that I can use all 12000 points and book a couple of trips? I have emailed them but no response yet..:


----------



## Trishster (Feb 28, 2014)

*The 12,000 Points Amount on the II Exchange Page*

*Hi Kalima - As I mentioned in post #9 above (dated February 18th), everyone is seeing that 12,000 points amount.  What I was told (from the DRI rep at the II phone number) was that the 12,000 points simply is the maximum amount of points that a person can use to book a one week reservation.  I guess they are out there somewhere, the most I have seen so far is 7,500.  Hope this helps.*


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 6, 2014)

rj80 said:


> I think how convenient that the annual meeting is now held in LV on a Wednesday! That's so they don't have to deal with us at the meeting, because we can't get to LV mid week! We also are not kept updated on the quarterly minutes. No where to look that up. Or other things like the II points.


Hmmm this caught my eye. I'm not a DRI owner but I own at a DRI managed resort (Riviera Beach and Spa). And I live in Vegas. I'd be willing to be someone's "agent" if that's allowed. I could attend a meeting and if possible ask questions or participate in a vote however you wanted me to. Not sure what your owners documents would allow but I'm open to play agent for someone. I'm very curious and would love to learn more about Diamond anyway.


----------

